# cast net regulations?



## got me hooked

The rules say forage fish may be taken with a cast net in the inland fishing district. First of all what constitues the inland fishing district? Then under forage fish section of the rules, it says forage fish may be taken by any means except nets, explosives, etc... etc.. So where can you use a cast net specifically?


----------



## Salmonid

Inland means not the Lake Erie Watershed, from the last riffle downstream to the lake I believe, as far as where you can use it, about anywhere e xcept where its posted, which is below some dams and just about all parks prohibit netting. Size can only be 5 ft radius, ( 10 ft diameter) and typically you can take shad, bulhead, carp, quilback and most suckers for bait, you can NOT take any panfish unless on your own property with a cast net.

Salmonid


----------



## AkronCATS

Are you sure about bullheads?


----------



## ducky152000

I dont think you can take bullheads.


----------



## Salmonid

whoops, you guys are right, I know better but I think it mave have accidently happened in the past where I took a bullhead or two...

Correct, you may NOT take bullhead in a cast net. 

Salmonid


----------



## nixmkt

Copied from the Ohio Administative Code here: http://codes.ohio.gov/oac/1501:31-1

(BBB) Lake Erie sport fishing district means the Ohio waters of lake Erie, its embayments including Maumee bay, Sandusky bay, east harbor, middle harbor, west harbor and tributaries to the first dam or designated landmark as follows:

Vermillion river  state route 2 bridge

Black river  state route 611 bridge

Rocky river  Detroit road bridge

Cuyahoga river  Harvard road bridge

Euclid creek  state route 283 bridge

Chagrin river  state route 283 bridge

Arcola creek  U.S. route 20 bridge

Wheeler creek  U.S. route 20 bridge

Cowles creek  U.S. route 20 bridge

Indian creek  U.S. route 20 bridge

Grand river  state route 535 bridge

Conneaut creek  main street (downtown Conneaut) bridge

Ashtabula river  east 24th street bridge


----------



## throwitback

i use my cast net to catch wild chicken livers in the spring when they are spawning


----------



## negs

i gig em like a frog, more of a challenge


----------

